# Christian Based Curriculum



## mbentle2 (Mar 30, 2017)

I am involved in the start up of a Christian school and was wondering if any you were involved with a school. Looking for suggestions on textbooks/curriculum for k3-k5. Later will add older grades. Thank you and please pray for us.


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 30, 2017)

I don't have any Christian school experience, but I just Googled "Christian school curriculum" and got a ton of hits.  Here is one:

https://www.ecseagles.com/academics/curriculum

Good luck!


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 31, 2017)

Good luck.  Are you going traditional or classical?

While it costs money, associations can help greatly on this.  ASCI is one...ACCS is another.


----------



## mbentle2 (Mar 31, 2017)

It would be a classical approach to educating. BJU is the only curriculum we have had presented to us so far.


----------

